# Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2017)

*Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Hi,

ich wurde gebeten ein notebook zu empfehlen.....
Anwendungsfall:

Studium (schreiben, Notizen, buerozeugs) und sims4.
Grössere maximal 16zoll, mindestens 14zoll.

Sims 4 sollte gut laufen.

Leider bin ich aus dem aktuellen Thema Notebooks und Notebooks GPU total raus und wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Wenn dasgeraet nicht zu klobig waere, wäre toll.


----------



## SerdarWerder (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Kuck mal bei notebooksbilliger, die haben in der Preisklasse eigentlich eine schöne Auswahl. Würde Dir zu einem Lenovo raten, die haben ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Bei notebooksbilliger gibt es übrigens auch Studentenrabatt... ansonsten kannst auch mal über Notebooks & Computer auf Rechnung kaufen gehen, da findet man noch viele weitere sehr preiswerte Anbieter, wo man ein gutes Notebook kaufen kann. mfg


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*



SerdarWerder schrieb:


> Kuck mal bei notebooksbilliger, die haben in der Preisklasse eigentlich eine schöne Auswahl. Würde Dir zu einem Lenovo raten, die haben ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Bei notebooksbilliger gibt es übrigens auch Studentenrabatt... ansonsten kannst auch mal über Notebooks & Computer auf Rechnung kaufen gehen, da findet man noch viele weitere sehr preiswerte Anbieter, wo man ein gutes Notebook kaufen kann. mfg



Hi, da habe ich selber in der Preisklasse schon geschaut.
Aber ich habe keine ahnug welches gerät.
Deswegen Frage ich ja hier im forum.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Gibt es denn wirklich keine Empfehlungen?
Ich bin mit dem Angebot wirklich über fordert


----------



## daLexi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Ich zu meinem Teil habe weder eine Ahnung was Sims4 für Anforderungen hat, noch Lust und Zeit das nachzusehen....


----------



## Doenertaker (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Sims 4 Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Die 950M wäre also schon ganz gut, bei der 940MX vermute ich dass die DDR3-Version verwendet wurde. Mit GDDR5 sollte die auch recht nah dran sein.  Die neue Generation (z.B. MX150) wäre noch besser, eventuell sogar eine 1050 aber wenn es wirklich nur ab und zu Sims ist wäre das fast schon Overkill.
NX.GTCEV.002, Acer Education Aspire 5 A515-51G-512P - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen Neue CPU-Gen (Quadcore) und MX150, das ist auf jeden Fall mehr als benötigt und sollte ne Weile reichen. Qualität des Notebooks wird aber eher bescheiden sein denke ich mal, und man sollte eben Zugriff auf den Education-Rabatt haben. Das ThinkPad E470 würde das Budget noch etwas weiter sprengen als der hier und hat nur die DDR3-940MX aber sollte qualitativ besser sein.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*



Doenertaker schrieb:


> Sims 4 Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Die 950M wäre also schon ganz gut, bei der 940MX vermute ich dass die DDR3-Version verwendet wurde. Mit GDDR5 sollte die auch recht nah dran sein.  Die neue Generation (z.B. MX150) wäre noch besser, eventuell sogar eine 1050 aber wenn es wirklich nur ab und zu Sims ist wäre das fast schon Overkill.
> NX.GTCEV.002, Acer Education Aspire 5 A515-51G-512P - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen Neue CPU-Gen (Quadcore) und MX150, das ist auf jeden Fall mehr als benötigt und sollte ne Weile reichen. Qualität des Notebooks wird aber eher bescheiden sein denke ich mal, und man sollte eben Zugriff auf den Education-Rabatt haben. Das ThinkPad E470 würde das Budget noch etwas weiter sprengen als der hier und hat nur die DDR3-940MX aber sollte qualitativ besser sein.



Hi,
danke für deine links.
Das ist doch mal was 

@daLexi
Danke, dass du alles gegeben hast was deine beschränkten Fähigkeiten und Mittel dir ermöglicht haben, um dich trotzdem muehevoll am Thema zu beteiligen


----------



## daLexi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Was du auch immer glaubst um glücklich zu sein....   

Wenn man Hilfe haben möchte, sollte man die entsprechende Informationen auch unaufgefordert liefern.
Hier geht es nicht um Leben und Tod, sondern um ein Luxusgut.

Ich habe mich für Sims nie interessiert, woher soll ich wissen welche Anforderungen es hat? 
Diese Information für jemanden heraus zu suchen müssen, der sich scheinbar hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt ist eine Unverschämtheit.
Das ist allein meine Meinung.

Grundsätzlich sorgt eine dedizierte Grafikkarte dafür das der Akku schneller schlapp macht, das sollte man immer bedenken.

Die Laufzeit der Akkus ist immer maximal geschönt.

Wenn ich eine Laptop kaufe/empfehle , geht es oft nicht unter 1000€, anderenfalls muss man sich bei der Qualität einschränken.
Viele, die ich kenne, bereuen den Sparlaptop später, aber das ist jetzt schon OT.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*



daLexi schrieb:


> Was du auch immer glaubst um glücklich zu sein....
> 
> Wenn man Hilfe haben möchte, sollte man die entsprechende Informationen auch unaufgefordert liefern.
> Hier geht es nicht um Leben und Tod, sondern um ein Luxusgut.
> ...



Der ganze Text den du da geschrieben hast, hat dich mehr mühe gekostet als das selber nach zu sehen...die systemanforderungen von sims 4 sind in 5 Sekunden gegoogelt.........
eine Hardwareberatung allerdings eben nicht...dazu braucht man Meinungen und Erfahrungen und wie ich bereits eingangs erwähnte fehlen die mir gänzlich im Bereich Notebook,

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## daLexi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

Ja, sicher, aber nicht im Einsatz, jetzt habe ich Feierabend

Ich suche dir gerne was raus, aber nicht unter Lebensgefahr, das vor allem durch diese däml... Gaffer. 

Interessant wäre jetzt nur, ob eine mobile iGPU , das auch packen würde, finde die Antwort in 5 Sekunden...  

Edit:
In Ruhe suchen hat was:
Mit Intel HD Grafik 620 sollte Sims4 auch gut laufen siehe Bild... 
(Quelle : notebookcheck) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Arbeit habe ich so eins:
Damit sollte es auch laufen... 
HP Pavilion 15-au109ng weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe aber keine Langzeit Erfahrung damit, die ersten 6 Monate läuft es bisher super.
Durch die SSD ist das Ding in 3 Sekunden gestartet. 
Reale Akku Laufzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden mit WLAN und 70% Helligkeit Bildschirm und Textverarbeitungsprogramm und Browser mit 2 Tabs offen.


----------



## daLexi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sims 4 Notebook gesucht (max.650€)*

LENOVO IdeaPad 320 Notebook 15.6 Zoll - MediaMarkt

Ich weiss, etwas über dem Budget.
In meinen Augen ein gutes Angebot...


----------

